# Reynolds Museum 2017 Events



## PeterT (Apr 9, 2017)

Thought I'd mention some of the 2017 event dates have been posted.
http://www.history.alberta.ca/reynolds/specialevents/specialevents.aspx
You biker types get in free Aug-19

I went to the fall metal show last year ~Sept & really enjoyed it. Last time I was visited Reynolds was decades ago when most of it was in a field. The venue is a nice place with some impressive displays.


----------

